# Star Ocean Blue Sphere: English?



## zfreeman (May 1, 2013)

.IPS patch: https://archive.org/details/staroceanenglish


----------



## Ulieq (Mar 8, 2014)

I would give my left nut for a completed translation.


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 21, 2021)

:o


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 21, 2021)

Ulieq said:


> I would give my left nut for a completed translation.


To be fair, you didn't say when. Maybe just add organ donor to your ID.


----------

